# Preparing mealworms and feeding



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm new to this so sorry if these are easy questions.

How would I prepare mealworms to feed to a leopard gecko?
Do I powder them or gut-load or both?
What is a good type of powder?
How many mealworms shoudl it get a day, and when is the best time to feed?

Also, in addition to mealworms, what else should I be feeding?


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

dust them with nutrobal 2-3times a week.
when you buy meal worms they come in a box with bug grub in or mine do anyway. just take em out put them in a mealworm dish.
not sure how many to give.(mine dont like em:lol2bds do.
also you should give em crickets and dust them just the same.

bmolle: victory:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

hi again, i feed my mealworms on crushed up weetabix with some tropical fish flake and a slice or two of carrot i change the carrot every day or two, i dust my mealworms with some t-rex vitamin powder i pick them out of the tub with tweezers and into an old jar that has a bit of the powder in it and give it a swizz round so they're all coated, my babies eat 10 each at the moment, and my adults get the morio worms(king mealworms) some people will say stay away from the morios but my adults love em! i feed mine at 7 most nights(every night for babies)


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

boywonder said:


> hi again, i feed my mealworms on crushed up weetabix with some tropical fish flake and a slice or two of carrot i change the carrot every day or two, i dust my mealworms with some t-rex vitamin powder i pick them out of the tub with tweezers and into an old jar that has a bit of the powder in it and give it a swizz round so they're all coated, my babies eat 10 each at the moment, and my adults get the morio worms(king mealworms) some people will say stay away from the morios but my adults love em! i feed mine at 7 most nights(every night for babies)


lol why tweezers.
just curious.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i use tweezers with mealworms because firstly my fingers are too thick to pick them out of the tub and secondly so that i don't get bran in my vitamin powder in the jar i use to dust feeders in, and also because when you grab a king mealworm with your fingers they BITE YOU lol


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i use tweezers with mealworms because firstly my fingers are too thick to pick them out of the tub and secondly so that i don't get bran in my vitamin powder in the jar i use to dust feeders in, and also because when you grab a king mealworm with your fingers they BITE YOU lol


 that would explain it:lol2:.

i only had the baby ones.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

the morio ones are bloody evil lol i pick them up at the top of their body near their head and i pick them up from the back that way they cant move and nibble on me lol


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Most "hard" Worms have a quick not very painfull bite but they also release a liquid out of there bodys which make them wet. Beardies love this liquid but it smells like sick to humans (sorry if you eating) :lol2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've been using moreos for a long time and they still make me jump when they bend back and bite me, i let my dad feed the beardie once and he got bitten, shreiked like a big girl and dropped the tub full all over the floor, i nearly wet myself laughing:lol2:


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

... I think I'll stick with standard mealies, I had no idea kings could BITE?!


..It's one thing feeding something that's going to be food, but to be bitten by it?!

In answer to the OP, I use bran stuff, tropical fish flakes and then whatever veg/fruit is lying around the house, mealies will chomp their way through anything.

As for amount he has 5 - 10 a day, but he has a couple of hoppers too.


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

How much, roughly, do mealworms cost?

How much would it be to properly feed one adult leo for a week?

And what else can we feed them besides mealworms and crickets?


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

they will have small locust


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

You tend to find that the smaller tubs are in the region of £2, that tub should last closer to two weeks than one week for one adult gecko.

You could always bulk buy and save some money.

As well as Locust, you could treat your Gecko to a waxworm or Pinkie every now and then.


----------

